# lysis of adhesion pelvic



## Onelm (Sep 14, 2009)

what would be the cpt for Lysis of adhesion pelvic?


----------



## kbarron (Sep 15, 2009)

Look at 58559, see if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## jlv1980 (Sep 15, 2009)

It will depend on whether it was done by hysteroscopy or laparoscopically.  The hysteroscopy code for lysis of adhesions is 58559 but if it was done laparoscopically use 58660.


----------



## garmab06 (Sep 21, 2009)

It will also depends if this was the only procedure done with the lysis of adhesions, 58559 is "intrauterine"  with  hysteroscopy  58660 is pelvic via laparoscopy and if they where done as part of another procedure can not bill as it would bundle. You could add modifier 22 depending on the documentation provided by your physcian.
Open procedures bundles lysis of adhesions.

hope it helps
L.Ivonne Garcia CPC
Tucson AZ


----------



## Onelm (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you very much all, it was a great help


----------

